# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Spook: gone so young

## autumncrocus

Spook was the first snake i ever had, and i loved her with my entire heart. i adopted her from petmart after i turned 18, and she was just a normal ball python, nothing extraordinary. when i held her in the store she immediately slithered up my arms, curious and excited to meet me. (the other bp in the cage hissed when we tried to pick him up). i brought her home that day and she couldnt wait to explore. she was only about 18 inches, but she didn't let her size stop her. she loved everything and never balled up, she was so inquisitive. she escaped from her cage one time, but i found her under a box a few hours later. i also accidentally brought her to school with me once, (she was in my pocket), but everyone she met loved her and she loved the attention.
then one night i fell asleep holding her. i woke up a few hours later, and there she was. still curled up on the pillow next to mine, but belly up. she was unresponsive, and i tried everything i could think of, not knowing what killed her. all day i was sobbing and holding her, feeling like it was somehow my fault.
at the end of the day we took her back to petsmart, and they did an autopsy on her. we found out that her death couldnt be prevented. she was born with a hole in her digestive tract, and they were surprised she lived as long as she did. at 2 or 3 months old, it was just her time to go.
i miss this baby girl every day, and no other snake ive handled has been as innocent and loving as her.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-17-2019),_Dianne_ (03-17-2019),_GpBp_ (09-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

So sorry to hear this, it really is sad to loose a scale baby , especially one so young 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

autumncrocus (03-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

So sorry for your loss, but somehow she was there to open your heart to other snakes.  
Rest in peace, little Spook.   :Snake:

----------

autumncrocus (03-17-2019)

----------


## Lord Sorril

> she was born with a hole in her digestive tract


Sorry to read about your loss! 

While irrelevant: based upon the images showing her size and the description you provided--I am highly doubtful of the necropsy results.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-17-2019),_Pengil_ (03-17-2019),_Toad37_ (03-17-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

So sorry.  She was loved by you and that is a wondetful thing 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-17-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

sorry for your loss. she was beautiful and well loved.

----------

